# Touchscreen makes "waves" with stylus



## Michillin (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey,
So before I start I just want to say if this is the wrong spot to post please feel free to move it or change it in any way necessary.

I got my Nexus 10 to take notes on in school as well as messing around with and do to this I was planning on using my dad's O-stylus.( It's like a stylus with a washer on the end that is supposed to make writing and drawing very accurate for capacitive touch screens.) Anyway when I went to use it, I noticed my handwriting was worse than usual and figured I needed practice to get used to the new writing method. So to practice I decided to draw some lines with it. What happened kind of surprised me, it created these waves at regular intervals along the screen. I turned on the "show touches" in the developer options and watched the dot for a while and it bounces back and forth left and right whenever I move the stylus along the screen. I found it really weird. Luckily, my dad has another stylus, one of the cheap ones with a huge rubber tip, and it works fine. A little sloppy but it didn't have these weird waves. 
To trouble shoot the O-Stylus I tried it on a Blackberry Playbook, Gtab 10.1 (the first one), and my Gnex and there were no waves on any of them. I just thought it was kind of cool but I wanted to find out what causes it. If anyone could help me that would be awesome!

Hopefully you can see in the picture that on the far left of the screen the waves only move vertically and it appears to be a straight line but when the line is moved slightly to the right, waves appear with their crests (on any other line drawn) are on the same or similar coordinate.

Thanks,
Michillin

I hope I did the screenshot right lol.


----------

